# guess the favourite anime/manga of the user below you



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 21, 2017)

*insert something about a show or movie that clearly isn't an anime*


----------



## offendatron (Apr 21, 2017)

Starting with obligatory Boku no Pico.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 21, 2017)

Berserk 2016


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 21, 2017)

Pupa


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Apr 21, 2017)

Anne no Nikki


----------



## Black Waltz (Apr 21, 2017)

Lupin III


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 21, 2017)

Himegoto


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 21, 2017)

^ where da hood at amirite

School Days


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 21, 2017)

Saga of Tanya the Evil


----------



## Somar (Apr 21, 2017)

edit: dang it @Uncanny Valley


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 21, 2017)

School Live


----------



## Asuka (Apr 21, 2017)

Cream Lemon


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 21, 2017)

Koi Kaze


----------



## FemalePresident (Apr 21, 2017)

Black Lagoon


----------



## Caddchef (Apr 21, 2017)

Dragon Maid.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 21, 2017)

Hellsing


----------



## Somar (Apr 21, 2017)

Mob Psyco 100


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 21, 2017)

Pripara


----------



## ISO'os (Apr 21, 2017)

Madoka


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 21, 2017)

Gokujou!! Mechamote Iinchou


----------



## HY 140 (Apr 21, 2017)

Initial D


----------



## girlsday (Apr 21, 2017)

Yowamushi Pedal


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 21, 2017)

Jewelpet


----------



## ForgedBlades (Apr 21, 2017)

Cory in the House


----------



## girlsday (Apr 21, 2017)

Seikon no Qwaser


----------



## ISO'os (Apr 21, 2017)

Lucky Star


----------



## Somar (Apr 21, 2017)

Panty and Stocking


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 21, 2017)

Abunai Sisters.

Wait I thought this was guessing the next poster's favorite anime lol


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 21, 2017)

Eiken


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 21, 2017)

Mayoiga


----------



## Motherboard (Apr 21, 2017)

Nichijou.


----------



## Somar (Apr 21, 2017)

digimon


----------



## Motherboard (Apr 21, 2017)

Berserker.

Lies and slander.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 21, 2017)

Blood Blockade Battlefront


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Apr 21, 2017)

Ergo Proxy


----------



## Somar (Apr 21, 2017)

Jaco the Galactic Patrolman


----------



## FemalePresident (Apr 22, 2017)

Card Captor Sakura


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 22, 2017)

Snow White with the Red Hair


----------



## Motherboard (Apr 22, 2017)

Kawaii Neko Sugar Girls.


----------



## Overcast (Apr 22, 2017)

Pokemon


----------



## offendatron (Apr 22, 2017)

Yokai Watch


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 22, 2017)

Legend of the Overfiend


----------



## Foltest (Apr 22, 2017)

Space Pirate Sarah


----------



## BlueSpark (Apr 22, 2017)

Fairy Tail


----------



## Roast Chicken (Apr 22, 2017)

Soul Eater


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 22, 2017)

Daily Lives of High School Boys


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 22, 2017)

Saban's Sailor Moon.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 22, 2017)

M.D. Geist


----------



## Gyro Zeppeli (Apr 22, 2017)

Mononoke


----------



## DatBepisTho (Apr 22, 2017)

All the JoJo.
Just a hunch.


----------



## Ballo (Apr 22, 2017)

Gyro Zeppeli said:


> Mononoke


CLAMP in wonderland


----------



## Gyro Zeppeli (Apr 22, 2017)

DatBepisTho said:


> All the JoJo.
> Just a hunch.



Hard possibility, what ever could have given it away?



Ballo said:


> CLAMP in wonderland



Kakyoin..._did you lay this egg_?

Anyway, respectively, I guess... Mushi-Shi and Nyan Neko Sugar Girls


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 22, 2017)

gdgd Fairies


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 22, 2017)

Any harry potter doujinshi.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Apr 22, 2017)

JJBA


----------



## Somar (Apr 22, 2017)

Pocket Monsters Best Wishes


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 22, 2017)

Candy Candy


----------



## I-chi (Apr 22, 2017)

Death Note


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 22, 2017)

Chii's Sweet Home


----------



## DatBepisTho (Apr 23, 2017)

FMA or Trigun


----------



## High Yellow Owl (Apr 23, 2017)

Space Dandy or Samurai Champloo.


----------



## Black Waltz (Apr 23, 2017)

Cowboy Bebop


----------



## High Yellow Owl (Apr 23, 2017)

Princess Jellyfish


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 23, 2017)

Pilot Candidate


----------



## Zarkov (Apr 23, 2017)

Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 23, 2017)

^ Very true, actually.

Steins;Gate


----------



## SnowBall (Apr 23, 2017)

Digimon


----------



## High Yellow Owl (Apr 23, 2017)

Urusei Yatsura.


----------



## Somar (Apr 23, 2017)

Outlaw Star


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 23, 2017)

Cosprayers


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Apr 23, 2017)

Cory in the House


----------



## Black Waltz (Apr 23, 2017)

Pokemon


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 23, 2017)

Parasyte


----------



## girlsday (Apr 24, 2017)

Slayers


----------



## Bob Page (Apr 24, 2017)

Wolf's Rain


----------



## SuicideIsPainless (Apr 24, 2017)

Genocyber


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 24, 2017)

Drake and Josh


----------



## Somar (Apr 24, 2017)

Drifters


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 24, 2017)

Samurai Flamenco


----------



## CaptainMappy (Apr 25, 2017)

Bible Black


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 25, 2017)

Sextra Credit


----------



## drain (Apr 25, 2017)

Hellsing


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 25, 2017)

Kuroshitsuji


----------



## MistressCaridad (Apr 26, 2017)

A Time To Screw 

@Uncanny Valley I have a love/hate relationship with Kuro so... you're half right


----------



## Bogs (Apr 26, 2017)

Night Shift Nurses


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 26, 2017)

Mars of Destruction


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 26, 2017)

Skelter Heaven


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Apr 26, 2017)

Little Witch Academia


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 26, 2017)

Doraemon


----------



## Somar (Apr 26, 2017)

Erased


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 27, 2017)

Kekkou Kamen


----------



## RADICALGOBLIN (Apr 27, 2017)

First Squad.


----------



## Korin (Apr 27, 2017)

Seinfeld.


----------



## Somar (Apr 27, 2017)

Dr. Slump


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Apr 27, 2017)

Crayon Shin-chan


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 28, 2017)

Catnapped!


----------



## Black Waltz (Apr 28, 2017)

Barefoot Gen


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 28, 2017)

Kodomo no Jikan


----------



## Krieger (Apr 29, 2017)

Non Non Biyori.


----------



## Somar (Apr 29, 2017)

idolm@ster


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 29, 2017)

_Fist of the North Star_


----------



## ES 148 (Apr 29, 2017)

One Piece


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Apr 29, 2017)

Nura


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 29, 2017)

Vampire Holmes


----------



## Autistic-No-Yari (May 6, 2017)

Devilman


----------



## Meat_Puppet (May 7, 2017)

Sailor Moon


----------



## Curt Sibling (May 7, 2017)

Panty And Stocking with Garterbelt.


----------



## Somar (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Pina Colada (May 7, 2017)

Oshiete! Galko-chan


----------



## Black Waltz (May 8, 2017)

Code Geass


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (May 8, 2017)

Drifting Classroom


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 8, 2017)

_Speed Racer_


----------



## Curt Sibling (May 8, 2017)

Martian Successor Nadesico


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (May 9, 2017)

Eromanga-sensei


----------



## BlueSpark (May 9, 2017)

Angel Beats


----------



## Lurkette (May 9, 2017)

Cody in the House


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (May 9, 2017)

They Were Eleven


----------



## Black Waltz (May 9, 2017)

Noragami


----------



## Kari Kamiya (May 12, 2017)

Mobile Police Patlabor


----------



## Somar (May 12, 2017)

The Red Turtle


----------



## Meat_Puppet (May 12, 2017)

Thundercats


----------



## Kari Kamiya (May 12, 2017)

Ushio and Tora


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (May 12, 2017)

Momotaro's Divine Sea Warriors


----------



## Kari Kamiya (May 12, 2017)

Space Pirate Captain Harlock


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jun 8, 2017)

Violence Jack


----------



## CaptainMappy (Jun 9, 2017)

Strike Witches


----------



## Mr. Fister (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## nekotlc (Jun 9, 2017)

High school of the dead


----------



## Somar (Jun 9, 2017)

Chi's Sweet Home


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 9, 2017)

Clannad


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jun 9, 2017)

_Jin-Roh: The Wolf Brigade_


----------



## Somar (Jun 9, 2017)

Sailor Moon


----------



## Chill Fam (Jun 9, 2017)

Triage X


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 9, 2017)

Black Butler.


----------



## soryu (Jun 10, 2017)

Madoka Magica


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 10, 2017)

Tom & Jerry


----------



## Florence (Jun 11, 2017)

Touhou.


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 11, 2017)

Airplane instruction videos from the 80s.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 11, 2017)

Squirrel and Hedgehog


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 31, 2018)

Some crap with fairies.


----------



## Black Waltz (Mar 31, 2018)

berserk


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Mar 31, 2018)

Kodomo no Jikan.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 31, 2018)

Furry hentai


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 31, 2018)

Tokyo Mew Mew


----------



## Somar (Mar 31, 2018)

Monster Musume


----------



## Florence (Mar 31, 2018)

Boku no Pico.


----------



## HY 140 (Mar 31, 2018)

bezerk


----------



## Somar (Mar 31, 2018)

Fist of the North Star


----------



## Cosmos (Mar 31, 2018)

Cardcaptor Sakura.


----------



## D. Sweatshirt (Mar 31, 2018)

Sailor Moon.


----------



## MW 002 (Mar 31, 2018)

Ghost in the Shell


----------



## TheClorax (Mar 31, 2018)

Whatever Anime her profile pic is from.
I’m not a degenerate weeb.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 1, 2018)

Excel Saga


----------



## Vincenzo Valentino (Apr 2, 2018)

Panty, Stocking and Garterbelt.
Lol


----------



## Yop Yop (Apr 2, 2018)

Naruto


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Apr 2, 2018)

Gay Niggers from Outer Space


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Apr 2, 2018)

Cooking Papa


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 2, 2018)

Cory in the House


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 2, 2018)

That one Metroid manga that had a talking Ridley, and handle certain things far better than Other M.


----------



## Gabriel (Apr 2, 2018)

Hyper Police


----------



## Tetra (Apr 2, 2018)

wrong

yuru yuri


----------



## Somar (Apr 2, 2018)

A Silent Voice


----------



## c-no (Apr 2, 2018)

Boku No Pico


----------



## Berserker Armor (Apr 3, 2018)

ghost stories


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 3, 2018)

Girls und panzer


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 6, 2018)

Jojo Part 1


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 9, 2018)

Guyver The Bioboosted Armor


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 10, 2018)

Toei's _Wizard of Oz_


----------



## Reynard (Apr 10, 2018)

Monster Masume.


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 10, 2018)

Sherlock Hound or Monmusu.


----------



## Somar (Apr 10, 2018)

Dirty pair


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 10, 2018)

Samurai Champloo


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 10, 2018)

Appleseed


----------



## Somar (Apr 10, 2018)

Outlaw Star


----------



## Gutpuke (Apr 16, 2018)

Dragon Ball GT


----------



## BroccoliBrain (Apr 16, 2018)

Evangelion


...but the Rebuilds


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 16, 2018)

Fate.

/Apocrypha.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 16, 2018)

Assassination Classroom


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 16, 2018)

Girls und Panzer


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Apr 16, 2018)

bible black


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 17, 2018)

Naruto


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Apr 17, 2018)

Monster Monsume


----------



## Overcast (Apr 17, 2018)

Captain N: The Game Master


----------



## bruncket (Apr 17, 2018)

goodnight punpun


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Apr 17, 2018)

Onani Master Kurosawa


----------



## scared sheep (Apr 17, 2018)

He is My Master!


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Apr 17, 2018)

Baki the Grapper


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Apr 17, 2018)

The Rapeman


----------



## 8777BB5 (Apr 17, 2018)

Cyborg 009


----------



## BroccoliBrain (Apr 17, 2018)

Patlabor?


Uncanny Valley said:


> Fate.
> 
> /Apocrypha.


Nope. Heard of Fate, looks like it's got a shitton of entries in the franchise so I never got into it.


----------



## Gutpuke (Apr 18, 2018)

That anime with the talking penises

Edit: And by anime I mean manga.


----------



## bruncket (Apr 18, 2018)

wtf i love talking penises 

bersark


----------



## Kyria the Great (Apr 18, 2018)

Cory in the House


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Apr 18, 2018)

Musashi Gundoh


----------



## scared sheep (Apr 18, 2018)

Highschool DxD


----------



## Ruin (Apr 18, 2018)

Naruto


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Apr 18, 2018)

Urutsukidoji : Legend of the Overfiend


----------



## Haunter (Apr 18, 2018)

Um, like, One Piece?

Cuz, like, it's about pirates, I think...

Pirates have parrots...

And favourite manga is The Rapeman


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Apr 18, 2018)

Bimbo Shimai Monogatari


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Apr 18, 2018)

Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Fandom Trash (Apr 18, 2018)

Seven Deadly Sins


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 18, 2018)

Himegoto


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 19, 2018)

Hell Girl


----------



## c-no (Apr 20, 2018)

Berserk 2016


----------



## Tetra (Apr 20, 2018)

Tokyo Tribe 2


----------



## Somar (Apr 20, 2018)

Your name


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Apr 20, 2018)

Don't know


----------



## Hui (Apr 20, 2018)

Tales of Berseria BOY edition


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 20, 2018)

Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## Somar (Apr 20, 2018)

Full Metal Panic


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Apr 20, 2018)

Boruto


----------



## TheScooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleach


----------



## Off-Brando (Apr 20, 2018)

One-Piece


----------



## Somar (Apr 20, 2018)

Jojo


----------



## Fandom Trash (Apr 20, 2018)

Clannad


----------



## H4nzn0 (Apr 20, 2018)

Re:Zero


----------



## Fandom Trash (Apr 20, 2018)

Gravitation


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 20, 2018)

Parasyte


----------



## Gutpuke (Apr 22, 2018)

Rapeman


----------



## ES 148 (Apr 22, 2018)

Funky Froon


----------



## Foltest (Apr 22, 2018)

Naruto.


----------



## DietCherry (Apr 22, 2018)

Hetalia


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 22, 2018)

Pokemon


----------



## Icy Arlovskaya (May 12, 2018)

Shojo Tsubaki


----------



## Somar (May 12, 2018)

Tokyo Mew Mew


----------



## Slap47 (May 12, 2018)

Cardcaptor Sakura


----------



## Ballo (May 12, 2018)

Danganronpa animation


----------



## Nova Prime (May 12, 2018)

Saint Young Men


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 12, 2018)

Darling of the Franxx


----------



## SirQuicksand (May 13, 2018)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (May 13, 2018)

Gakuen handsome


----------



## Slap47 (May 13, 2018)

Kiss x Sis


----------



## Ravelord (May 14, 2018)

One Piece


----------



## Caddchef (May 14, 2018)

Wicked City.


----------



## Memeneeto (May 14, 2018)

Shinsei futanari idol: Dekatama kei!


----------



## Somar (May 14, 2018)

That Xmen anime


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 14, 2018)

Cardcapter Sakura/ Madoka Magica, depending on the icon


----------



## oh look another tomofag (May 14, 2018)

nekopara


----------



## firestoopscience (May 14, 2018)

Watamote... and  Prison School.


----------



## Nova Prime (May 14, 2018)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure (Part 2)


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 14, 2018)

JoJo, part 4


----------



## Somar (May 14, 2018)

Killing Bites


----------



## エボラちゃん (May 15, 2018)

Cardcaptor Sakura


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 15, 2018)

One Piece


----------



## Jinmen (May 15, 2018)

Made in Abyss


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 15, 2018)

Sword Art Online 1(season 2)


----------



## Kari Kamiya (May 15, 2018)

Ceres, Celestial Legend


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 15, 2018)

Bible Black


----------



## Somar (May 15, 2018)

Ghost in the Shell


----------



## エボラちゃん (May 15, 2018)

Goodnight Punpun


----------



## Milk Mage (May 15, 2018)

Azumanga Daioh


----------



## firestoopscience (May 15, 2018)

Abunai Sisters: Koko and Mika


----------



## Hakurei Zero (May 16, 2018)

Soul Eater


----------



## Hui (May 16, 2018)

Carnival Phantasm


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 16, 2018)

Free!


----------



## BarbarossaVonCharlemagne (May 16, 2018)

Night Shift Nurses


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 16, 2018)

It's in plane sight so I just say the anime where Hitler is a homocidol loli


----------



## CHEEEEEN (May 16, 2018)

Uma Musume Pretty Derby


----------



## firestoopscience (May 17, 2018)

The surprisingly good fanmade Touhou Anime shorts.


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 17, 2018)

.hack//Roots


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 23, 2018)

monster musume


----------



## Slap47 (May 23, 2018)

Please Rape Me


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 25, 2018)

Elfen Lied


----------



## Fougaro (May 25, 2018)

Apocalypse Zero


----------



## Billy_Sama (May 25, 2018)

Cory in the House


----------



## エボラちゃん (May 26, 2018)

Detective Conan


----------



## Eryngium (Aug 14, 2018)

Death note.


----------



## Ruin (Aug 14, 2018)

Back Street Girls


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 14, 2018)

Bakemonogatari


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 14, 2018)

something with furries


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 14, 2018)

Berserk (2016)


----------



## Pina Colada (Aug 14, 2018)

Persona.


----------



## Bob Page (Aug 14, 2018)

Genocyber


----------



## Somar (Aug 14, 2018)

Hellsing


----------



## Sir Auroras (Aug 14, 2018)

Cream Lemon


----------



## HY 140 (Aug 14, 2018)

fruits basket


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 14, 2018)

Golden Boy


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 14, 2018)

Golden Kamuy


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (Aug 14, 2018)

Devilman


----------



## Gutpuke (Aug 14, 2018)

Hellstar Remina


----------



## Irrenhaus Inmate (Aug 15, 2018)

Jormungand


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Aug 15, 2018)

Planetes


----------



## firestoopscience (Aug 15, 2018)

Killing Bites.


----------



## FeverGlitch (Aug 15, 2018)

Samurai Champloo


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 15, 2018)

pingu


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 15, 2018)

Karin


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Aug 15, 2018)

Dennou Coil - A circle of children


----------



## Somar (Aug 15, 2018)

kemono friends


----------



## 8777BB5 (Aug 15, 2018)

King of the Hill


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 15, 2018)

Sonic x


----------



## AF 802 (Aug 16, 2018)

Danganronpa: The Manga


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 16, 2018)

I actually should get more into that it was pretty good. Games are the best thing though. Anime was a little rushed, but the DR3 anime that had nothing to do with the later game was actually much better paced.

Uh I mean the person below me is probably a fag that watches Naruto or Bleach.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Aug 19, 2018)

Hopefully the gal or guy below me doesn't watch any anime! Because *ANIME WAS A MISTAKE*. It was invented by the Imperial Japanese war criminal Hideki Tojo during late-stage World War II when Japan realized she was going to loose the war. Tojo, working together with crazed Nazi scientists, developed anime and manga to infiltrate the rest of the world with Japanese culture and make people of other races become reclusive jobless incels who fap to drawn pictures and want to become Japanese themselves.


----------



## AZ 594 (Aug 19, 2018)

Code Geass


----------



## Somar (Aug 19, 2018)

Beavis and Butthead


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 19, 2018)

Violence jack


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 19, 2018)

Dragonar


----------



## Pina Colada (Aug 19, 2018)

Devilman.


----------



## Somar (Aug 19, 2018)

My first girlfriend is a gal


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 19, 2018)

This thread doesn't work when it's someone below you?


----------



## Aria (Nov 14, 2019)

Hell girl.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Nov 14, 2019)

Children of the Whales


----------



## ManateeHunter (Nov 17, 2019)

Hellsing


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Nov 18, 2019)

dungeon meshi


----------



## Biology Book (Nov 3, 2020)

Naruto


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Nov 3, 2020)

The Laughing Salesman


----------



## CEO of Pickles (Nov 29, 2020)

Bakemonogatari


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 23, 2021)

_Go for a Punch_


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 23, 2021)

Kill la Kill


----------



## MrJokerRager (Apr 23, 2021)

Infinite Stratos


----------



## Gutpuke (Apr 23, 2021)

Sword Art Online


----------

